# Good Diet Plan



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

I am new here and need some serious help. I was put on 50 mcg of levothyroxine for my hypothyroidism. I have been working out 5 days a week for 3 months, 1 hour cardio and 1/2 hour light weights and can't lose a single pound -actually gained. I eat healthy and I am to my whits end...I would like to know if anyone has any suggestions. I have been following a low calorie/fat type of diet. I asked my doc if maybe I am not on a high enough dose of meds and she assured me I am.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

A few questions for you:

1. How long have you been on the Levothyroxine now?
2. When is the last time you've had blood work done?
3. What were your levels?

If your levels are still low (Free T3 and Free T4), you aren't going to lose much, if any, weight because your metabolism probably isn't working optimally yet.


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

I am hoping that I am giving you the right numbers..

1.5
.07

I have been on the meds for over 30 days


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

seriousfire said:


> I am hoping that I am giving you the right numbers..
> 
> 1.5
> .07
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah; welcome!! We do need the ranges. Do you have them? Also the name of the tests are needed!

Is your doc having you come in for labs at the 8 week mark so he/she can titrate your thyroxine replacement?


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

Just spoke to my doc and got my test results from 1/24/13.

TSH 1.75 (range .4 - 4.7)
Free T4 0.7 (range 0.7-1.9)

No Free t3 done


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just based on free t4 alone, you are pretty hypo. So, at this point, you'll need to focus on eating well, but losing weight will be tough until you are euthyroid.


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

My Endo told me I am "normal" but because of the mass amount of symptoms I am having would put me on the trial meds...I still dont feel any different, however, my skin and hair issues are better. I am meeting with the surgeon on March 6th as 2 of my nodules are suspicious and want me to have surgery. I am so frusterated as I feel horrible but can not get any doc to believe me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

seriousfire said:


> Just spoke to my doc and got my test results from 1/24/13.
> 
> TSH 1.75 (range .4 - 4.7)
> Free T4 0.7 (range 0.7-1.9)
> ...


Thank you for doing that!

It might be too soon in the game to run FREE T3 as it does cost more. Will your doc see you at the 8 week mark for further evaluation?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

seriousfire said:


> My Endo told me I am "normal" but because of the mass amount of symptoms I am having would put me on the trial meds...I still dont feel any different, however, my skin and hair issues are better. I am meeting with the surgeon on March 6th as 2 of my nodules are suspicious and want me to have surgery. I am so frusterated as I feel horrible but can not get any doc to believe me.


We all need doctors that believe us so if yours does not; consider doctor shopping.

What did they say about the nodules? Are they solid? Are you going to have biopsy done?


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

He is not having me come in until May to have my blood work again and I already had a biopsy with abnormal cell findings.


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

You need a second opinion I think. I mean if there are abnormal findings and you won't be seen for awhile until May then I agree with the rest doctor shopping wouldn't hurt. I feel your pain about doctors not understanding any of the symptoms, we know our bodies better then a doctor, we can tell when there is something not right.

Best of luck to you and keep us updated. 

Lisa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

seriousfire said:


> Just spoke to my doc and got my test results from 1/24/13.
> 
> TSH 1.75 (range .4 - 4.7)
> Free T4 0.7 (range 0.7-1.9)
> ...


You do appear to be hypo. At least according to the numbers; BUT............antibodies can skew the numbers. Your FT4 is practically non-esistent. FT4 converts to FT3 so you can see how important getting FT3 would of or could have been.

Did I give you this list?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

An ultra-sound would also be an excellent idea!!


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

On the diet and exercise side of things...It is possible that reducing your calories too low will cause your metabolism to slow down making weight loss difficult. You should try to eat every 3 hours. Whole foods, avoiding anything processed. Get enough sleep at night, that impacts your hormones. Try adding beans to your diet. They lower your blood sugar, help you feel full, help with digestion, and are high in essential minerals. I recently started eating at least 1/2 cup of beans per day and am feeling a lot better.
On the medical side of things, you have already gotten some great advice. You are not alone. I am struggling too with the very slow weight loss. Don't lose hope. Keep searching for answers and you will be able to reach your goals to become healthier.


----------

